# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Przykra Dolegliwość

## misska

Witam.
Jakieś 2-3 lata temu wybrałam się do lekarza,bu pomógł mi zdiagnozować przyczynę mojego brzydkiego zapachu z ust. Lekarz wstępnie ustalił iż jest to refluks żołądkowo-przełykowy i przepisał tabletki. Podczas brania tabletek objawy złagodniały,ale gdy skończyły się tabletki, zaczęło się od nowa. Po jakimś czasie udałam się do następnego lekarza a ten przepisał mi, kulki homeopatyczne,po blisko miesiącu zapach ustępował,lecz gdy skończyłam brać tabletki,powróciło. Chciałabym dodać że mój cały problem wygląda tak: ciągle rano mam suchość w gardle (dopoóki się czegoś nie napiję), na moim języku,a właściwie na jego końcu jest wstrętny nalot, z zapachem jest natomiast tak,czasami potrafi się on utrzymywać przez cały dzień, nawet gdy coś zjem,innego dnia z kolei zapach jest rano a potem nie występuje przez cały dzień.Dodam również fakt,że podejrzewam iż problem moze mieć podłoże laryngologiczne gdyż bardzo często mam uczucie "zapchanego" gardła,ciągle muszę coś odchrząkiwać,a jak się pochylam to czuje jakby coś zapychało mi cały nos,tak że nie mogę przez niego oddychać. Lekarz powiedział mi że refluks ma takie objawy jak,zgaga,pieczenie, częste odbijanie się itp. Jednak u mnie żadna ta dolegliwośc nie występuje ! Ja ciągle mam przykry utrzymujący się zapach zglinizny w ustach. Próbowałam desperacko wszystkiego, od syropów,po cynk i herbatki ziołowe , jednak wszystko na nic. Proszę o pomoc,porady.. A może ktoś z was ma podobny problem? Proszę o jak najszybszą odpowiedź.

----------

